# Simple Oven "Stir Fry"



## Cookie (Feb 2, 2013)

This one is so easy, but also so good. You might not ever order Chinese take-out again!

Ingredients:


1 pound of boneless, skinless chicken (either breasts of thighs) cut into bite sized chunks
1 package of frozen stir-fry veggies, thawed (we like pepper and onion strips -- the more veggies, the better, and it's good with onions, peppers, broccoli, carrots, snow peas, corn, etc. -- to your taste)
1 envelope of "Shake 'N Bake" Teriyake or BBQ (again, your preference)
If it's to your taste, this is also good with peanuts or cashews

Steps:


Preheat your oven to 375 degrees
Spray a casserole dish with cooking spray (ie, Pam)
Place fresh or thawed veggies in the bottom of the dish
Put the bit sized raw pieces of chicken into the "Shake 'N Bake" bag and shake it well (you can do this in two sets if you want, by dividing the chicken)
Place coaked chicken into the dish on top of the veggies and if there is any Shake 'N Bake left, sprinkle that over top
Bake at 375 for approximately 30 minutes (depending on your oven, and how large the chicken chunks are)

This goes great over either steamed rice or egg noodles


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2013)

That sounds really good. May have to try that.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2013)

I make this for H and I and we really like it. It's on the menu again tonight actually!





... boneless / skinless chicken thighs that I further trim the fat from with kitch sheers,shake 'n bake teriyaki, and some thawed pepper and onion strips.

The above + some sugar free apple sauce (+ Splenda and cinnamon) and some rice-a-roni is a good dinner at least at our house


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2013)

This is what's for dinner again tonight! SO easy and SO good!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2014)

This is what we're having tonight, but planning to serve it over some multi-grain linguini (which is a little like lo mein noodles, at least to us). I was initially looking to find this stir fry recipe we used to make using corn starch, and then found this one, which I had almost forgot about but is good, and reheats better than the one I had in mind at first. Wanting to send a plate of it to our friend, and I don't think the other one re-heats too well so I'm happy that LB's search engine brought this one back up. Got all the ingredients, and it's so easy to make. My mom and dad made it a bunch of times, too, after I told them about it and that's kind of my test. Like a lot of other people, my mom is the best cook ever so if she makes something I made first, that's like a five-star recipe LOL


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw this the other day and made it only I used pork YUM this is a good, quick dinner!


----------

